# what is this??????



## bshobes (May 8, 2013)

*what are these red twig looking things????*

what are these red twig looking things?*question


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Macro algae.
LA Reefs - Specializing in Live Coral, Macroalgae, and Inverts for Reef Aquariums Check out these macros for better ID


----------



## bshobes (May 8, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Macro algae.
> LA Reefs - Specializing in Live Coral, Macroalgae, and Inverts for Reef Aquariums Check out these macros for better ID


are they good or bad?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Good,and not always that easy for people to get.If you can grow it enough to pick some and keep some ,most LFS will offer trade for it.


----------

